# Interview with home invasion survivor--Well Done, Sir!!!



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 5, 2009)

From my Front Sight email list:
=======================================================
Although I would not recommend that you ever sit down for an interview with the news media after killing two armed home invaders, the following unedited news video will teach you many important lessons.
The most important lessons you will glean from this personal, lethal encounter report include:

Mindset is everything. (Note what he said to himself when he made the decision to fight.)

Training is only second to mindset. (Note what he says about his training.)

Action always beats reaction. (As long as you hit with your first shot.)

In a Gunfight, Rule # 1 is HAVE A GUN. (Note what he says about where and how he keeps his concealed weapons.)

When it is truly self defense, there is no criminal liability or questions about your actions. (And no need to apologize for fighting to save your own life.)

Anyone can be a target. (Note how and why he was set-up.)

Criminals get their guns from the most unlikely sources. (Another reason why law abiding citizens should never be disarmed.)
Take advantage of this rare opportunity to watch an unedited interview with a law abiding private citizen who did what he had to do and did it well.

http://www.wlky.com/video/16509601/index.html


----------



## seasoned (Jan 5, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> From my Front Sight email list:
> =======================================================
> Although I would not recommend that you ever sit down for an interview with the news media after killing two armed home invaders, the following unedited news video will teach you many important lessons.
> 
> ...


 
What am amazing story, thanks for sharing it with us on MT. There are lessons to be learned here, and also the responsibility that goes along with trying to be a good citizen.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for that indeed.  What a fine, calm, old gentleman he is.  

I really feel for him that he has to live the rest of his years with that on his conscience.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I really feel for him that he has to live the rest of his years with that on his conscience.


 
*Don't*. Odds are good, he'll feel *a lot* better about it as time goes on. In fact, the very next time he has his favorite meal, he'll notice it's never tasted better to him, _and he'll know exactly why._


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 5, 2009)

But remember boys and girls... Guns are bad, and if you outlaw them, they will go away.

THINK OF THE CHILDREN!

Bravo to this Guy.  I applaud what he did.  Rosie O'Donnel and her lot would see him and his wife dead.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 5, 2009)

Excellent story and a fine gentleman indeed, good under stress also.

Excellent post.  Thanks.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 5, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I really feel for him that he has to live the rest of his years with that on his conscience.


 
Why?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 5, 2009)

Because good men who have to do hard things tend to have consciences.  It being a him or them situation doesn't make it any easier to live with.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 6, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Because good men who have to do hard things tend to have consciences. It being a him or them situation doesn't make it any easier to live with.


 
I _almost_ agree with this, but personally would have a hard time feeling bad for destroying a rabid predator.  

Then again, I might feel bad for their family... so who's to say.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm having media issues with the video and thus cannot watch it (had to install the plug in and now there's no sound  --- be nice if someone were to transcribe the interview -- or find it on line so the members of MT who couldn't hear it anyway can be in on it. :asian: :asian: ) 

Guns don't kill people, people kill people. This is a fine example. He could've done it with a baseball bat or a knife or sword or a hammer or a screwdriver. The outcome would've been the same a dead perpetrator, a dead animal. 
Defending your home and your love ones is one right that should NEVER be questioned or taken away. The police can rush all they want but a killer can be faster if they're already there in your face or in your house. A person has to do *something* besides cower in a corner and hide. A person shouldn't HAVE to cower in their own home. 

Kudos to the man and I hope he finds peace with what he had to do.


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow! That's a great story.  He has nothing at all to feel bad about.

David


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 6, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Guns don't kill people, people kill people. This is a fine example. He could've done it with a baseball bat or a knife or sword or a hammer or a screwdriver. The outcome would've been the same a dead perpetrator, a dead animal.
> Defending your home and your love ones is one right that should NEVER be questioned or taken away. The police can rush all they want but a killer can be faster if they're already there in your face or in your house. A person has to do *something* besides cower in a corner and hide. A person shouldn't HAVE to cower in their own home.



Caver, I agree with you wholeheartedly and the only thing I am going to say is that IMO it's dangerous to state that He could've done it with a baseball bat or a knife or sword or a hammer or a screwdriver because the Gun control nutbags would run with this, and I don't like the 70 year old guys chances of fighting a man armed with an "Uzi" and the intent to kill him with a screwdriver, which is why allowing us to have firearms for just these circumstances alone is such a necessity.  Again, just my opinion, There is NO way they could have called the police and had them arrive and save them given the violence of the attack as it occurred... the Gun he carried saved his life, the life of his wife, and most probably the lives of the perpetrators next victims as well.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 6, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Caver, I agree with you wholeheartedly and the only thing I am going to say is that IMO it's dangerous to state that He could've done it with a baseball bat or a knife or sword or a hammer or a screwdriver because the Gun control nutbags would run with this, and I don't like the 70 year old guys chances of fighting a man armed with an "Uzi" and the intent to kill him with a screwdriver, which is why allowing us to have firearms for just these circumstances alone is such a necessity.  Again, just my opinion, There is NO way they could have called the police and had them arrive and save them given the violence of the attack as it occurred... the Gun he carried saved his life, the life of his wife, and most probably the lives of the perpetrators next victims as well.


Yeah I agree... never bring a knife to a gun fight... or anything else BUT a gun. 
Just saying because they're consistent in putting the blame on a object that's only as dangerous as the person holding it. 
But yeah I know what you mean.


----------



## Langenschwert (Jan 6, 2009)

What a fine gentleman. I applaud his coolheadedness and decisive action that saved innocent lives.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 6, 2009)

David Weatherly said:


> Wow! That's a great story. He has nothing at all to feel bad about.
> 
> David


 
My feelings exactly. It was clear cut what he did. He not only should loose no sleep over it but get a medal to boot.

There are times when one second-guesses their actions. Many times in a split second you maybe went to far, or later found you could have done something else (this is called monday night quarterbacking.) I can see one having problems with their conscience and even have PTS. It's called the 'Mark of Cain' for a reason. But remember that Cain murdered.

But for this man, I'd say he did the right thing and has no need to feel anything but justified.

Deaf


----------



## Carol (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't think the guy's conscience should be a matter of discussion. Here is a man that just took another man's life.  If this guy has any kind of a soul at all, thats going to have an impact.

Maybe it is something that he can cope with as time goes on, maybe not.  If not, there are many skilled professionals that dedicate their life's work to helping people find ways to adapt to major changes in their life.

An addict that gives up their addiction may find challenges that are difficult to bear as they go on the road to recovery.  Does that mean the addict should not have given up their substance of choice?  No, it just means the person needs help that he may not be able to get in AA (or wherever).  

I do hope the fellow is at peace, but more importantly..if the fellow is not at peace, I hope he knows that he does not have to bear that cross alone, all he has to do is reach out his hand and there will be someone that can reach back to grab him.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 7, 2009)

As he mentioned in his interview, he was in the service and had seen combat before, so he's no stranger to what he had to do nor what he has to cope with. He'll be fine.

He is an inspiration and his courage should be honored.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 7, 2009)

I had to laugh when he told how surprised the moron was when he got shot trying to pistol whip the old guy.....I actually pictured it! :rofl:

'Ughhhhh.....what happened?!'

Good shooting!


----------

